# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Чем вырезать кусок из фильма AVI?

## IgorIgorev

Мне нужно вырезать из середины фильма AVI кусок а затем склеить два оставшихся.
Подскажите пожалуйста такую прогу.
Желательно не сложную и по возможности на русском.
Проги которые просто режут на куски у меня есть.
Есть и те что склеивают.
Но может есть такая которой можно было бы вырезать и сразу склеить.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Не уверен, но может Fraps? Не знаю пишет он или нет с плеера, но функционал его такой - включил хоткеем, он записывает то что нужно. Отключил - перестает. Запиши тот момент из фильма и все.

----------


## VORBISC

virtualdub валяется повсюду в инете

----------


## IMPERIAL

> virtualdub валяется повсюду в инете





> Проги которые просто режут на куски у меня есть.


........

----------


## VORBISC

virtualdub и режет и склеивает и перекодирует если нужно.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 0 секунд_
и просто вырезать может фрагмент, тут же все сохранить, а если надо перекодировать.

----------


## tarara

Для этой операции вполне достаточно Widows Movie Maker (идет вместе с хр проф). Ну и если он(Movie Maker) не переваривает avi то конвертер, а их в сети полно

----------

